# Mara's foaling thread ~due 8th April~



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Mara at 138 days


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Mara now at 144 days


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Subbing!


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Enrique sure is a handsome little fellow. Are you sure your mare wasn't bred before your supposed due date? She really does look incredibly huge to me, to be only this far along. I'd be worried about twins, if your due date is correct.

Lizzie


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

She was defiantly in season when I put her in with Ricky, thank you, he sure knows he is handsome, if she gets any bigger we will be getting her scanned for twins if the vet can.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

rbarlo32 said:


> She was defiantly in season when I put her in with Ricky, thank you, he sure knows he is handsome, if she gets any bigger we will be getting her scanned for twins if the vet can.



Was she really 'defiantly', or did you mean definitely?:wink:

Yes. I'd check for twins.

Lizzie


----------



## Beatha (Sep 3, 2012)

She looks huge! Maybe it's just all that hair! (;


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

beautiful mare. Congrats!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

At this point she is too far along for a scan for twins to tell you if she has twins or not, besides if she is carrying twins there is nothing you can do at this point. She should have been scanned at 16-18 days post breeding to see if there were twins or not if that is what you were looking for...


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Quite right. Too late now. Still, I don' believe I've seen many Minis or Shetlands this large, with still such a long time to go.

Lizzie


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

The vet can't scan until 60 days up here,


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Mara 145 days


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, why can't you check before 60 days?


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't think the vet has the right equipment, plus we don't have any equine vets up here.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Love both of them! Your stallion is stunning. And mara's belly is cute  Can't wait to see a baby.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you, love them both to bits it is going to be one of the best tempered foals around hopefully.


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

OK I am subbing because I am absolutely in LOVE with your gorgeous stallion! I learned to ride on a Shetland (Thelwell Pony) many years ago, and still have very fond memories of her. More than anything she taught me PATIENCE!


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

He is a fantastic stallion, can't wait to get him out to some more shows next year.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Mara now 149 days


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

:shock: wow! She's HUGE! Surely she's further along?! Beautiful Shetland btw


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you, nope she was only 149 days in those photos as she was in season when I put her in with the stallion, plus she hasn't been near any other entire boys.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

I must subb!


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Just added a poll, foal will probably be black as I don't think the stallion carries the red gene hence lack of colour options.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

155 days nows I think she has stopped growing as fast.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Well. If she isn't actually due sooner and if she doesn't end up with twins then there is only one logical explination. The chubby little stallion produced a very chubby baby!


Subbing to see baby..


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Chunky yes chubby no not since he went on his diet when got him.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Okay so the photos don't show much difference but there is a huge one in person.

Mara now 162 days


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

WOAH she is gigantic!!!


----------



## lexischase (Jul 18, 2012)

She looks much larger than mares I know that are due this month.... Yikes!


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

She is poor thing and already finding it hard to walk around the field, if this is only one foal then she isn't going back in foal as it isn't fair to make her this big again.


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

and they said Shetland ponies were small. not according to these pictures


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow, Crystal i appologise for calling you a hippo!!
Gorgeous girl btw


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you, she is the complete opposite of the stallion so I am hoping the will mix well together.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Mara 168 days


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

HOLY MOO COW! She's eaten another horse! Check your paddocks! See if you're missing one!!! P
Also, can you get photos of her udder? Surely she can't hold on much longer! When is she due?


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

168 days?!?!?!? HOLY MOO COW! My horse is 300 days and doesn't look anywhere as big as this! I know I know, different breed yadda yadda yadda, BUT SERIOUSLY! That mare is going to POP! Her tummy is going to be dragging on the ground soon P


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Also, love the photos. I miss the UK so badly )


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

She was in season when I put her in with the stallion on the 1st of May this year, she is getting very fluffy now which makes her look a little bigger but not that much, I think she is having twin heffalumps.


----------



## darahbren2010 (Sep 29, 2012)

Holy wow!! She is absolutely gorgeous! I have my fingers crossed for sweet twin babies!


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm still hoping she is still only having the one foal but you never know. Thank you I love her but I don't think she will be going back in foal I don't think her confermation is good enough but I will wait and see what the foal looks like.
I think it will look like this:


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

I can't see the picture. Maybe its just me...


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

I can't see the pic either... But oh my word! She's not even 200 days yet??? This will be an interesting foaling...


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

The Heffalump pictures and working but if you don't know what they look like just google them, She is Huge isn't she.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Okay I know she wouldn't have changed much in like 3 days but I was up taking photos anyway so I figured I would get some better ones of my beach ball, sorry I meant Mara, I know one of you asked forw teat pics because you don't believe me she is due when she is, I did take some but there is nothing to show as yoy can't see them through the fluff so here is Mara at 170 days:


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

This is the other girl that ran with Ricky though I am pretty sure she hasn't taken, and yes I know she is fat I have just got her back from a neighbour today.
So this is Gayle.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Need to get new photos
Here she is 178 days

















Now Gayle I am not sure now whether or not she is in foal so it is just a waiting game now to see. She seems to be getting bigger but it could just be her getting fluffier and getting hay now.









And of cause the handsome man himself you can see why Mara is so huge Mister Tankman.
























Ricky and his new best friend Casper, having a companion that he gets a long with has made Ricky look and act a million times better. Best £100 spent in a long time.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Wow she looks as big as my girl who is 310 days now! I like the stallion. It might just be I've grown up now but they look shorter than I remember shetlands to be haha. Very cute little fluffy bums!


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

His built makes him look shorter, he is about 39".


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I love the stud's face! I can't believe she isn't even at 200 days yet... She's huge! Poor girl


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

We are finally nearing the 200 day mark so getting much closer.
Mara is 199 days today, she has finally stopped getting bigger if anything she is shrinking. I am also adding Gayle as I think she could be in foal as well though I am still not cetain she has gotten big but not fatter and she is more of a suck up now. But even if she isn't you will just have the plessure of seeing cute photos of her. Oh and please excuse the mud the field isn't all like that the hay blow into some of the mud so of course they have to stand in the worst of it.
























And now Gayle


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

They are soo cute! Mara's tummy is going to be dragging on the groundcome foaling time! Holy crap! Lol


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

I know poor thing.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

typical shetlands - just love them!


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

I love them too, these two girls are very special, and very happy now as they are getting cool mix and sugar beet as well as hay as Mara is underweight. Very excited now as they are 201 days so not that long to go. Good luck with Marlot.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

thanks rbarlo ijust have to say i LOVE seeing that your ponies live as naturally as possible! I hate seeing these ponies wrapped up in covers etc your land looks like horse heaven.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

When you say Horse heavan you mean a muddy slippy wet mess right. It is fine most of the year right now if has been very wet so the fields look like it is the end of winter already so the ones living of the hill are having to have hard food as well as hay which is the first year they have need something more, though it is the first year we have had two in foal mares up there and a yearling. Our Shetland stallion gets rugged no where near as much as this summer and last winter as he spent 6 out of the last 13 months in a stable due to different illnesses and injuries. I would spoil them all and rug them all but because they don't need it mum won't buy them rugs, not that we could really afford to buy all 12 of them multiple rugs and it would be really hard to find rugs to fit the Shetland as just finding headcollors that fit them is next to impossible.


----------



## Barrelracer00 (Sep 9, 2012)

Got some big babys in there!


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hopefully, they will be our first Shetland foals and the first foals for this stallion up in Shetland.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

rbarlo32 said:


> When you say Horse heavan you mean a muddy slippy wet mess right. It is fine most of the year right now if has been very wet so the fields look like it is the end of winter already so the ones living of the hill are having to have hard food as well as hay which is the first year they have need something more, though it is the first year we have had two in foal mares up there and a yearling. Our Shetland stallion gets rugged no where near as much as this summer and last winter as he spent 6 out of the last 13 months in a stable due to different illnesses and injuries. I would spoil them all and rug them all but because they don't need it mum won't buy them rugs, not that we could really afford to buy all 12 of them multiple rugs and it would be really hard to find rugs to fit the Shetland as just finding headcollors that fit them is next to impossible.


What I mean is that they have space and hill country and the fact they are not rugged is a good thing - that's why they grow those gorgeous thick coats for. Too many people IMHO over rug horses - it becomes cruel as a horse can easily warm themselves up by moving around (and puffiong their hair out) - and shetlands should be doing this constantly - but in a rug they can't cooll themselves down.
Rugging a horse needs only to be done in fine coated horses in very cold weather (again - IMHO):shock:


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

BTW I was trying to be sarcastic.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

gotcha ;-)


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

It has been a while since I have updated this, she has lost weight and became skinny only took a couple of weeks to get the weight back on her as she is a pig, she has also stopped getting wider though I think it just because she is carrying lower now.

Mara at 211 days









And now Mara at 229 days


----------



## QuarterCarolina (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh my she is big, fingers crossed for a safe and healthy foaling and baby . Maybe she just carries big, I had a mare that does that, but always a healthy normal foal.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Mara is now 258 days boy time flies, getting close now will try and get new photos but was very busy as I have a pair of new projects to lovely fillies that I am taming and halter breaking for a friend.
Halla as a foal she is 2 in August

















Melissa now much old as was born in May and blue roan.

















Will get new photos when they are tamer and cleaner.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

They are adorable! Omg!!


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

They are so small even Halla who is a yearling. Shetlands come in to different sizes doesn't change they registration just show classes. These are both miniatures 28-34" Whereas I own mostly Standards 34-42" and only own two miniatures my last project for a neighbor which I got too attached too and my strawberry roan stallion, both bigger then these youngsters so it is different working with them. Melissa only weights about 45/50kg according to the weight tape so is really really small. And I agree very cute if we weren't full with the potential foals coming then I would be very tempted to bring Melissa home, Halla is very nice but has a blue eye which she could pass on to foals and blue eye are undesirable in shetlands apart from double creams as it says in the breed characteristics that they have to have kind intelligent dark eyes.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

The different in height between a standard and a miniature, these are my two stallion the little one is 31.5" and the Black one is 39"

















This is my last project I worked with, (she had a thing for the ram)

























The different between the day I started working with her and looking after her and the day before a bought her only 4 weeks








And just for extra cuteness


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Not managed to get the photos today will get them tomorrow.
Up-date on Halla and Melissa, Halla doesn't seem to want to eat anything but her food (will try polos and some treats that were my guys christmas present. She does how ever love a scratch, but you have to start behind her not safe I know but once she has had a good scratch above the tail she will let you approach her and after awhile get a head collar on her, Melissa however still doesn't let me touch her yet but she will come right over for a bit of carrot which is something.


On a different note Gayle the other filly I ran with Ricky seems to be getting bigger so lets hope she has a little foal in there.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Love them!


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you breed in the world IMO


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Can't tell you how nice it is to see two stallions together. I HATE it when people keep stallions isolated...no need!


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Those two aren't together anymore but they both have company, After one of the boys ripped open Ricky's eye we took Star away from him as he was too rough, Star is in with a gelding he grow up with and Ricky is in with a now rising one colt and rising 5 colt.
I agree they are just like any other pony or horse need to be kept out of sight of mares and then they get on great most of the time.


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow! I am learning so much here- I had no idea there was such a thing as a "miniature Shetland" or a "standard Shetland". Reminds me of several dog breeds, actually, including my own dachshunds. I think we should all stop messing with animals!


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Miniature and standard shetlands have been bred in the UK for centuries nothing new there.
I have taken some photos of Mara but it is so cold and windy her belly is all tucked up so you can barely see it.


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

Sorry, I wasn't meaning to sound rude or direct that at anyone, I just didn't know there were two different types.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

It is okay you didn't sound rude sorry if I made you think that, they are not really different types well they never used to be till the English got their hands on them (I am an english person living in Shetland) but before they changed them to be much finer they where just a different height and called so much for the show ring as judges like to place the bigger ones above the smaller ones.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Mara is now 276 days, she is now untucking her belly after hiding it in the resent cold snap we had so her belly isn't a huge as it used to look, but it looks much bigger in person.


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

subbing


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

Merlot said:


> Can't tell you how nice it is to see two stallions together. I HATE it when people keep stallions isolated...no need!


We have 3 young (under 5) stallions who live in our largest gelding herd. They all live together and get on just fine. In our barn we also have 3 stallions all stalled next to one another (being able to touch noses). No problems. If they are in a stable, quiet environment they all get along just fine. =]


----------



## Cweaver (Jan 23, 2013)

Subbing


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

I should add she isn't cow hocked like she looks in these latest photos it is just the way she is standing.


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

She's soo big and fluffy!!!


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Well Mara is now 289 days so we are getting very close only 7 weeks to go and she has started getting a slight bag already.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Well I hope she goes a little early for her sake! She has such a big belly!


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

She is starting to get even bigger still, will get some new photos once she is cleaned up, stupid starling has pooped all over her. She has only got to wait 7 more weeks and isn't looking as uncomfortable as normal because she has been in keeping an ill youngster company.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

So we are getting very close Mara is now 292 day.


















And her tiny start to a bag can't see much because she is very fluffy.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Mara's foal moving around tons.

(Click the picture to watch the video)


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

ehmergerd! SO FLUFFY! <3 This foal is going to be a big ball of fluff! P


----------



## Jacqua Stud (Feb 8, 2013)

She's gorgeous! certainly not loosing condition over the pregnancy ;-)


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

She has actually she has lost a lot of weight. Shetland foals are the fluffiest. Her bag is get bigger now and just 6 and a bit more weeks to go.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Mara day 297 getting very close now.


























Please tell me I am being parranoid and she isn't starting to get a pointed 'v' shaded belly.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Mara is now 300 days and counting we are getting very close now.

Here is a baby photo of Mara. I think she was going through a little bit of an ugly stage here.


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

haha!!! That picture is just too funny


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Day 306 she looks like she will go early her tail head is a bit more pronounced and she has a little blood on the back end and she is maybe a little lower. Though knowing her she will go on time or late now I said that.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Pics of udder?


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Will try when I bring her back down to the stable, right now we are getting things ready for a home inspection for adopting a dog.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Day 314 she is swishing her tail allot and there are not flies around so we will see.
































IMO her tail head is starting to look more prominent.








Relaxed yet?


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Swishing tail, kicking belly, biting sides, diarrhea, not eating and not being her normal self are we getting a baby tonight then Mara?


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Updates?


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

She is back to acting normal, she is a little attention seeker, her udders are a little fuller and her muscles around her tail head are very loose and the back end is nice and relaxed. She isn't going to foal tonight but I highly doubt she will make it to her due date. She is also very uncomfortable and keeps resting her back legs, she was also itching her bum a lot yesterday morning but like I said back to normal.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Still kicking her belly, swishing her tail, biting her side and rubbing her bum. Which has been going on for over a weeks now. She has however stopped sweating.

Mara at 321 days
































https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/164430_571050756239062_870325292_n.jpg


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Can't wait to see the baby! Looks like all is going well so far!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Neither can I, little madam keeps acting like she is going to foal early and then nothing, bet one night she will act normally and I will miss it but as she is due in 19 days I will check on her regularly anyway.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

I just want to bring her home with me!! She is so stinkin' cute!


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

To bad she is all mine, love this girl to bits and she ain't going back in foal for the world as I love her too much, just wanted the one foal and that will be her lot for life. Also she isn't the best of mares but her and stallion compliment each other so wanted to see how they crossed.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Day 335 not really many changes if anything she is going backwards or am I paranoid?










































Now the race is on to see who has their babies first Mara or our ewes, 8 Shetland ewes and 1 north county cheviot.


----------



## Jacqua Stud (Feb 8, 2013)

She looks on track to me, if anything she looks even more ready as her belly has started to get a real V shape compared to some of the previous pictures which are rounded. Also her sides won't be as big because of the new position the foal is in. Fingers crossed she'll have her baby soon, good luck


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

re-subbing


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

She looks great!!! come on baby!!!


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Mara has decided that Mopsy the cheviot isn't going to win this race with out a fight, he bag is fuller her teats are now full and pointing down wards and her vulva looks longer and fuller this all happened recently as she wasn't like that this morning when I brought her out to be groomed. Will get new photos in the morning of either a new foal or updates on her.
Now I have written this she is going to wait a while longer I bet but if she foals tonight she has picked is really good day as it has been very hot the last week and everywhere is bone dry and dusty as we haven't had a good rain in weeks and no wind which is very rare. The temp today has been 11/12oC which is about 51/53F.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Can't wait to see this foal!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Yayyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Nothing yet and her bag has shrunk again, will get some photos at some point but right now we have a very poorly sheep so I am busy.


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

hope your sheep is ok...keep us posted...


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Sadly the sheep didn't make it, I will get more photos when I get new batteries for the camera.


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Oh Noooooo  sorry to hear that....


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

any update? She is due tomorrow so I wonder if there is a foal?


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Nothing yet and doesn't look like she is going to foal tonight, I will get photos tomorrow weather dependent.


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your sheep :-( 
Come on Mara, here's to a healthy and happy foaling!


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Mara today, doesn't look like there will be a foal tonight either  though she has a major hissy fit when I was brushing her lots of swishing of the tail plenty of kicking her belly and she rolled over which she has never done before when being brushed.


----------



## krazygirl1 (Apr 2, 2013)

Poor girl looks ready to pop


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

She is so cute!


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

I really wish she would hurry up and pop this foal out already, she has been acting like she was going to foal for over a month now and it is starting to ware out my patience. But I love this girl to bits and I am really hoping this will be a stunning cross.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

I hope you have you a foal before long! I know it can be rough! My girl has been acting like she is in her first stage of labor on and off for a good month, but really for the last week it has really had me jumping!! I think these mares just sit and laugh at us until they are like oh no I laughed myself into labor for real!


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Offically stalking this thread now.


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Woahhh! Any day!!!!


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

She has finally foaled, some time this morning I missed because the alarm didn't go off but right now I don't care, big black filly foal. So so happy with a very clever mare.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Her she is a very big lovely filly.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

the wait is over!! Congrats on your filly


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

Yay!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Some more photos of the quite girl, who still needs a name.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

How sweet is she, congrats.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Congrats! So cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks guys, she is already very friendly which she inherited from both parents.


----------



## FlipFlopTipTop (Apr 10, 2013)

congrats on your new filly, she really is adorable!


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

How adorable!! Congratulations!! Happy your wait is over and Mara and babes are doing well!


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Here are a few names for you to think over.

Davina 
Erynn 
Raelyn 
Nelina 
Shona 
Teagan 






I cheated and googled beautiful female Scottish names and thought these were great.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

rbarlo32 said:


> Some more photos of the quite girl, who still needs a name.


Well, no wonder her mommy's belly was so huge and nearly dragging on the ground... She is huge :shock:

Congrats on the beautiful filly


----------



## krazygirl1 (Apr 2, 2013)

Congrats. Love that curly hair. She is adorable.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you everyone I have already fallen in love with her and she is so so friendly already. We have decided on a name now we think. Mirry-Dancers Victoria. As she looks very regal and royal. Also Victoria means victory and we have high hopes for her in the show ring.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I love the name Victoria- She is very regal looking!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Congrats on an adorable filly!!


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Vicky today


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

She is beautiful!! Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Omg, she's here!!!!!! What a cutie!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you.


----------

